# Problems with Poulan Pro hydro rear end...



## ZUKIMON

Hey guys/gals, newbie here checking in and asking a question right off the bat.  I got turned onto this site from a member on a site that I am a moderator on, zuwharrie.com. I would really appreciate any and all help that you may offer me on this matter as I am in need of some info about the hydro rears in these mowers. My name is Bryan and I love to go offroading, fix things mechanical and electronics. I also love to just hang out at home with my wife and daughters. 


Now that you know a little about me and where I come from, I'm going to get down to business asking the question that keeps burning in my mind.... I have a "new to me" Poulan Pro 18.5 hp, 42" cut hydro drive mower. I got it running pretty quickly and found out that the hyrdo unit/transmission is extremely weak when I try to make it move. Here is the Model # PR185H42ST Serial # 022800C010111

I have checked that the belt isn't slipping and I know that the engine is running up to par. I also know that the wheels are attached securely to the shafts. What I would like to know is if there is anyway to drain and fill the fluid in the unit or is it going to do any good? I have read that these units are pretty well considered throw away in design, but I am on a very tight budget right now and if there is any possible way to fix this, I would love to do it. I'd love to get my hands on some inside pics of the unit (or one similar) or maybe even a diagram of the internal workings. Heck, just whatever you can tell me about this thing will be better than what I allready know, which is squat. :freak: 

TIA, Bryan


----------



## ZUKIMON

Well, I figured that I would get some kind of a response. 

I did work with it a little more today and I confirmed without a doubt in my mind that the belt is completely tight and everything is in proper working order as far as the drive of the rear end is concerned. I do notice a...uh...slight clicking noise that comes from the hydro unit while the engine is running and the belt is turning the rear but without trying to move the mower. I did manage to get it to move forward with the engine running at full throttle and I rode it around the yard about 50 or so yards simply trying to see if it had air in it or something along those lines that would work itself out. It never got any better, but no worse. Forward is weak, and reverse is almost non-existant. I did find a plug on the top of the differential housing that I removed and found that it had a gear oil smelling fluid in it that was approximately 1/4" below the plug. I figured that was a proper fill line. ???

Does anyone have any info on these rear units, or am I SOL?


----------



## designfreek

I guess you have figured out that you are SOL! Have the same problem with poulan 42" cut never again poulan.


----------

